# Parnis Feeding Frenzy



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont know if anybody else has got involved in this, this afternoon some very reasonably priced parnis watches came up on the bay and it was literally a feeding frenzy, some really nice ones went for 20 odd quid but i got sniped in the last second but i did manage to win a u boat homage for 15 quid










ive just got to wait now to see if its to good to be true


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

15 quid and a quartz movement? I reckon you can't go wrong there. I do hope you have the wrist for that! It's 50mm isn't it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Something funny I've just noticed, they rotated that case, the ones I knew about were not lefties.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I got in on the act and bought one of the blue and white power reserve ones

Will be interested to see the service and delivery etc.!

Twas a bargain anyway!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I am waiting on an Explorer 1 homage, they are so cheap it is hard to resist


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> 15 quid and a quartz movement? I reckon you can't go wrong there. I do hope you have the wrist for that! It's 50mm isn't it?


its probably a negative picture but i dont mind if it is a leftie as i am, and my 8.5in wrists will probably take a 50mm watch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> and my 8.5in wrists will probably take a 50mm watch


Well, if it doesn't then no one can wear it!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thought it was to good to be true just received the dreaded message off the bay saying to open a case in the resolution centre  :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> thought it was to good to be true just received the dreaded message off the bay saying to open a case in the resolution centre  :wallbash:


I don't know what that is... Seller figuring out he sold it too cheap and now claiming that he has no stock?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your probably right matey


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> your probably right matey


If that's that, and if you are able, please leave him a negative feedback.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't got my money back yet.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> I haven't got my money back yet.


You had an open case also?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i was told to wait until 10 days from the delivary date for some reason


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes I've opened a case!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just got my money back,,,, damn i would have preferred the watch


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Just got my refund too.

Had to escalate the case but good to get my 20 quid ish back

Like Chris says above, I'd rather have had the watch !


----------

